# Pen Wizard Owners ......



## DocStram (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey Pen Wizard owners ......  how about your early reviews on how well it works?   I'll be glad to help you write the review if you're short on time.  Or, maybe several of you can get together and write a collaborative review. Your contribution would be a welcome addition to the Product Review Forum. 

It would be interesting to read your early reactions to the Pen Wizard. Then, down the road, you could offer a follow up review.

How about it?

PS  Or, maybe someone would like to buy one and ship it to me?  Then, I'll write the review! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 1, 2008)

My early review is that shipping is really fast. I ordered one yesterday and it shipped 3 hours after I ordered it. It will be here soon and I'm really excited about learning to use it. I have the millLathe sold by Woodcraft years ago so maybe my learning curve will not be too steep. They look a lot alike but the Pen Wizard will be much better, I think.  More later.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


DocStram said:


> Hey Pen Wizard owners ......  how about your early reviews on how well it works?   I'll be glad to help you write the review if you're short on time.  Or, maybe several of you can get together and write a collaborative review. Your contribution would be a welcome addition to the Product Review Forum.
> 
> It would be interesting to read your early reactions to the Pen Wizard. Then, down the road, you could offer a follow up review.
> 
> ...


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 1, 2008)

Don,  You are a lucky guy to have it shipped so fast. I ordered mine last friday and it shipped on friday one week later. I cant wait for it to arrive but it will be next Thursday before it arrives.


----------



## altaciii (Nov 1, 2008)

Have any of the lucky wizard owners already turned a pen.  I would like to see some the creations coming out with this new tool.


----------



## CaptG (Nov 1, 2008)

OK, what is a pen wizard?


----------



## CaptG (Nov 1, 2008)

Ignore my last post.  I found it on my last search.


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 2, 2008)

They only started shipping this past week I believe so the only pen wizard out was the prototype. I see that TexatDurango has his already. Here are a few that JR posted.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=1227&highlight=wizard


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 2, 2008)

I think I was just lucky to call on the day that they were shipping and had an extra one already assembled.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Woodlvr said:


> Don,  You are a lucky guy to have it shipped so fast. I ordered mine last friday and it shipped on friday one week later. I cant wait for it to arrive but it will be next Thursday before it arrives.


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 2, 2008)

Don, I got mine last thursday and had a few hours to play with it that evening before loading up and heading to San Marcos to visith the central Texas guys.  After watching the video it took every bit of five minutes to make my first cuts on an existing Sierra blank I had.  This tool is very easy to use and is ready to go right out of the box.

*To ALL new users,* I would STRONGLY recommend watching the video that ships with the wizard BEFORE playing with it as you will eleviate making some errors.  That means before playing with the gears and cranking the handle too!  One particular gear must be in a certain position before cranking the hand wheel, when you watch the video, you will see what I am talking about.  

Trust me, 20 minutes watching the video will have you going to your shop, loading a blank and making a pretty nice pattern right off the bat.


----------



## avbill (Nov 3, 2008)

Are you going to post your first pen George?


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 3, 2008)

avbill said:


> Are you going to post your first pen George?


Bill, I'll post my first pen but I don't know when that will be.  This week is going to be a busy one as I just got the wizard, received the dvd videos I ordered on thread cutting with my metal lathe, and today I should receive the titanium stock I ordered to make clips and pen parts with and I returned from San Marcos with several nice blanks to make pens with so I don't know what to do first!  I wish I were still working so I could just go to work and forget about all these choices! :biggrin: 

I have so many design ideas in mind, and I think the Wizard will handle all of them.  This is going to be a great tool!


----------



## SherryD (Nov 3, 2008)

I ordered one as well.  Not here yet but after seeing the actual machine demonstrated in San Marcos I can hardly wait for mine to arrive.  Thanks for sharing yours with us this weekend in San Marcos.


----------



## RichB (Nov 3, 2008)

Are their any pictures of this Pen Wizard.  I have done a search and all I get is talk.  Well I did did get a picture from a distance on one post.  Thanks


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 3, 2008)

RichB said:


> Are their any pictures of this Pen Wizard. I have done a search and all I get is talk. Well I did did get a picture from a distance on one post. Thanks


 The best picture so far is the one on Bealls website http://www.bealltool.com/

If you click on the photo itself, another photo pops up and you can use the pen blanks as a reference to its size.

This is not an attachment to a lathe, it is a stand alone tool that can be clamped to a table top and used to decorate any pen blank that comes off your lathe.


----------



## SherryD (Nov 3, 2008)

nice machine, hope mine makes it today


----------



## RichB (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks it looks like quite a machine.


----------



## Mudder (Nov 3, 2008)

its_virgil said:


> I think I was just lucky to call on the day that they were shipping and had an extra one already assembled.
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



Don't think you're so lucky..... I ordered one last night (Sunday) and just checked my email and found a ups tracking number. I should have it by Wednesday.


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks Scott, mine will be almost two weeks from when I ordered it by the time that it gets here and you guys have it in a few days. Maybe it is a message that I should not have one.


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 3, 2008)

I used my wizard again today and ruined a blank :frown: 

It seems that the plastic screw that is used to adjust the height of the cutter fits loose enough that it vibrates loose causing the cutter to cut gradually deeper and deeper into the blank.

I was cutting an acrylic blank and didn't notice any problem until I started seeing tiny brass shavings, then I knew I was cutting into the brass tube.

I'll contact Beall tomorrow and see if this has been reported yet and see what they can do about it.


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 3, 2008)

Can you put a little clear silicone on the threads temporarily so that it does not vibrate loose? I hear that the blue loctite is removable, but do you have to adjust this screw very often? Hopefully mine will arrive within a couple of days. Thanks for the update. I hope that the others that have received their units read your post.


----------



## Texatdurango (Nov 3, 2008)

Woodlvr said:


> Can you put a little clear silicone on the threads temporarily so that it does not vibrate loose? I hear that the blue loctite is removable, *but do you have to adjust this screw very often?* Hopefully mine will arrive within a couple of days. Thanks for the update. I hope that the others that have received their units read your post.


This screw controls the depth of cut and will change depending on the blank used, its diameter and curvature and everytime a cutter is changed in the Dremel.  So, yes. I see it being changed quite often.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 3, 2008)

George, thanks for the warning update, I ordered mine today gives me something to look for.





Texatdurango said:


> I used my wizard again today and ruined a blank :frown:
> 
> It seems that the plastic screw that is used to adjust the height of the cutter fits loose enough that it vibrates loose causing the cutter to cut gradually deeper and deeper into the blank.
> 
> ...


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 5, 2008)

Mine came today (wed) at 1:30 CT... What time did yours arrive? I must get busy and give it a workout...but tonight is a church nite! Guess I'll be up late!
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Mudder said:


> Don't think you're so lucky..... I ordered one last night (Sunday) and just checked my email and found a ups tracking number. I should have it by Wednesday.


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 5, 2008)

Mine arrived at 3:00 pm MT today. I am trying to set up dvd player in the shop to watch the video. Anyone have a coaxial cable to three end video cable handy? JK. Good luck Don.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 5, 2008)

Damn just checked UPS tracking and mine :departed
HODGKINS,
                                            IL,                                              US                                                                                                                               11/05/2008                                                                                                                2:40 P.M.                                                                                                   DEPARTURE SCAN
and won't get here till Friday:frown:


----------



## DocStram (Nov 5, 2008)

Sooooo ... is anybody thinking of writing a review for the Product Review Forum?  (I hope!)


----------



## Mudder (Nov 5, 2008)

its_virgil said:


> Mine came today (wed) at 1:30 CT... What time did yours arrive? I must get busy and give it a workout...but tonight is a church nite! Guess I'll be up late!
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don



I had mine sent to my work address so I had it at 8:45 this morning :biggrin:


----------



## kent4Him (Nov 6, 2008)

What type of finish are you guys thinking about using given that you will end up with a textured surface?


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 6, 2008)

I have a very similar mill called the MillLathe but it doesn't do nearly all of the stuff that the PW will do. I've done several pens with spirals and flats and flutes. I've found the best way to finish these is to use lacquer and wipe it on with a cloth. I suppose spraying will work also. I thin the lacquer  50-50 with lacquer thinner, wipe on 4 or 5 coats and buff after several days of curring. I tried CA but was not happy with CA on the uneven and nor-round surfaces. Application problems plauged me. 
Do a god turn daily!
Don


kent4Him said:


> What type of finish are you guys thinking about using given that you will end up with a textured surface?


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, I just found out I am a lucky recipient!!!!

Seems the princess went to Chi and got a box from UPS - inside it said "Roy something-or-other", but I ignored that.

Of course I will be playing with resins, as well as some wood.  So, Chris, I would say finishing will be "plastic polish", of course!!!

Looking forward to playing tonight - will see if anything noteworthy emerges, tho' I am in the middle of another 20 pen project where my 10.5mm bit pooped out, so I also have to finish those by Friday to ship.  Worst case scenario- pics of pens Saturday!! (Positive mental attitude).

Sorry about your loss ol' Roy!!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 6, 2008)

ed4copies said:


> Well, I just found out I am a lucky recipient!!!!
> 
> Seems the princess went to Chi and got a box from UPS - inside it said "Roy something-or-other", but I ignored that.
> 
> ...


If you were truly sorry you"d overnight it to its rightful owner you young wippersnapper


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 6, 2008)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> If you were truly sorry you"d overnight it to its rightful owner you young wippersnapper


 
On further review,

I am NOT THAT sorry!!!


----------



## kent4Him (Nov 7, 2008)

Roy,

I'll run up to Ed's and steal it for you.  I'll ship it to you after playing with it for a while.  I'll include some acrylic blanks that Ed won't miss.  At least until he realizes they are missing.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 7, 2008)

Well it seems that UPS has one on the truck for me to be delivered today:bananen_smilies039:, we'll see who is was suppose to go to, but who ever it was they'll never see it:biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey, WHAT HAPPENED to my acrylic blanks???!!!!???

Send those back, RoY!!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 7, 2008)

I have absolutely no idea what you refer to (Heheheh!)


ed4copies said:


> Hey, WHAT HAPPENED to my acrylic blanks???!!!!???
> 
> Send those back, RoY!!!!


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 7, 2008)

Did Ed really say he will "turn some wood blanks"? I did not think that wood blanks were allowed in his shop.  (I need to learn how to insert smileys and colored lettering to make an emphasis). (OH Roy wanna trade some Acrylics-Ed does not need them back.)


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 7, 2008)

Mike, seems every once in a while he crosses over Question is how often:wink:.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 7, 2008)

BTW I received my PW about an hr. ago  and just finished the DVD, tomorrow I play.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 10, 2008)

Bump - you'll see why later.


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey this a "G" rated forum.


----------



## ed4copies (Nov 10, 2008)

Woodlvr said:


> Did Ed really say he will "turn some wood blanks"? I did not think that wood blanks were allowed in his shop. (I need to learn how to insert smileys and colored lettering to make an emphasis). (OH Roy wanna trade some Acrylics-Ed does not need them back.)


 

Well, I knew I had an obligation to the Resin community, so here is Resin 1:


----------

